# Wages for you guys



## MechanicalDVR

Don't you guys have a department of labor that you can get an answer from for a specific area?


----------



## Incognito

Funkadelicfred said:


> Hey fellow apprentices. Don't need your company name or your town but am wondering what year you guy's are and what you're making per hour to compare to. I feel I'm being underpaid but I can't tell without anyone else for comparison. Here's me
> 
> Rural Ontario
> ~7500 hours
> 18 bucks/hour
> No benefits


That’s crazy low!

So are you saying you have 7500 hrs? That would make you a fourth year. 
Our guys get $30 an hour on their check and a total package (benefits/pension) of around $46 at that level. 

A First year gets $18 on their check and a total package of about $30


----------



## Funkadelicfred

Incognito said:


> Funkadelicfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fellow apprentices. Don't need your company name or your town but am wondering what year you guy's are and what you're making per hour to compare to. I feel I'm being underpaid but I can't tell without anyone else for comparison. Here's me
> 
> Rural Ontario
> ~7500 hours
> 18 bucks/hour
> No benefits
> 
> 
> 
> That’s crazy low!
> 
> So are you saying you have 7500 hrs? That would make you a fourth year.
> Our guys get $30 an hour on their check and a total package (benefits/pension) of around $46 at that level.
> 
> A First year gets $18 on their check and a total package of about $30
Click to expand...

Where are you located approximately and are you Union?


----------



## Incognito

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't you guys have a department of labor that you can get an answer from for a specific area?


Not for pay per hour. There are rules like start at 40% of a licensed worker and an increase of 10% every 1800 hours, but the licensed rate can be whatever you want. The union rates pretty much make the standard for the area. Non union is pretty close to union otherwise the guys would organize.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Incognito said:


> Not for pay per hour. There are rules like start at 40% of a licensed worker and an increase of 10% every 1800 hours, but the licensed rate can be whatever you want. The union rates pretty much make the standard for the area. Non union is pretty close to union otherwise the guys would organize.


So the term 'prevailing wage' isn't a thing
up there?


----------



## Funkadelicfred

MechanicalDVR said:


> So the term 'prevailing wage' isn't a thing
> up there?


Not as far as I know


----------



## Incognito

MechanicalDVR said:


> Incognito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not for pay per hour. There are rules like start at 40% of a licensed worker and an increase of 10% every 1800 hours, but the licensed rate can be whatever you want. The union rates pretty much make the standard for the area. Non union is pretty close to union otherwise the guys would organize.
> 
> 
> 
> So the term 'prevailing wage' isn't a thing
> up there?
Click to expand...

There is a guideline but it is not a federally regulated thing up here. If you google prevailing wage Ontario for instance it gives you three different rates from low to high


----------



## gpop

What benefits do you get up there.


----------



## Incognito

gpop said:


> What benefits do you get up there.


Pretty much 80% coverage on everything from dental to massages. Our medical is already free but we also get 80% on prescription drugs. 
10%vacation pay and about $9 an hour into your own personal pension.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Funkadelicfred said:


> Not as far as I know


In the states you can get that data for any area.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Incognito said:


> There is a guideline but it is not a federally regulated thing up here. If you google prevailing wage Ontario for instance it gives you three different rates from low to high


Down here it's set by cost of living and craft.


----------



## Martine

20.22$ an hour as a first year (under 2000 hours)
Full benefits 

Im in Quebec though


----------



## Martine

Incognito said:


> Pretty much 80% coverage on everything from dental to massages. Our medical is already free but we also get 80% on prescription drugs.
> 10%vacation pay and about $9 an hour into your own personal pension.


Yeah ours are similar to that, I think our coverage is even higher. Quebec is garbage for a lot of things, our MEDIC CONSTRUCTION is not one of them


----------



## Navyguy

I am what you call a "Living Wage Employer" (although not accredited as one). I pay my first year guys more then the living wage ($18.00 +/-) while most employers pay minimum wage ($14.00). https://www.ontariolivingwage.ca/living_wage_by_region

For me a long-term 3rd year will make more money then a 3rd-year that just starts with me... loyalty is important with a small company like mine.

If you are at 7500 hours and have completed all your schooling, I would expect that you are preparing for your C of Q; I expect you should be in the $22+ area. Once you write you should get a decent increase, but until you write and pass, you are just an apprentice.

Cheers
John


----------



## Cosmorok

I'm in southwestern Ontario, small company, ~2700 hours, and I'll be starting intermediate at the end of October. 19$/hr


----------



## Incognito

Navyguy said:


> I am what you call a "Living Wage Employer" (although not accredited as one). I pay my first year guys more then the living wage ($18.00 +/-) while most employers pay minimum wage ($14.00). https://www.ontariolivingwage.ca/living_wage_by_region
> 
> For me a long-term 3rd year will make more money then a 3rd-year that just starts with me... loyalty is important with a small company like mine.
> 
> If you are at 7500 hours and have completed all your schooling, I would expect that you are preparing for your C of Q; I expect you should be in the $22+ area. Once you write you should get a decent increase, but until you write and pass, you are just an apprentice.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Is there much union work in your area?

Do you also give any benefits?

It’s interesting to see how different the wages and benefits are even within the same province.


----------



## Navyguy

Incognito said:


> Is there much union work in your area?
> 
> Do you also give any benefits?
> 
> It’s interesting to see how different the wages and benefits are even within the same province.


No idea about the union. I suspect there is unions in the mills, or on the larger projects, commercial projects like the pen centre, new factories, etc.

I used to give "traditional" bennys when I was bigger, but now it is simply not cost effective for the guys as we would have to do a co-pay arrangement. When I started downsizing, most of the guys had bennys through their spouse so they opted out anyway. I try now to provide other opportunities like paying for their school, replacing tools, providing Military Leave, super flexible schedule, etc.

A dollar an hour to a lot of these guys is huge money, but only is a couple grand in the big picture and if they are doing well (not costing me money vice making me money), I don't mind investing that into the person.

Cheers
John


----------



## FishinElectrcian

I guess the first question is what is journeyman rate in your area? Have a look at the classifieds and see what you can find.
(50% 1st year, 60% 2nd, 70% 3rd, 80% 4th year) 

Second question is what's your qualification level in terms of school? 

I'm a small company, best as I can figure journeyman rate is $35-40/hr, without benefits. I pay myself $50/hr and bill out at $70 that is master electrician/ owner rates, headaches for free. 

Based off that, I pay a starter $20/hr, no medical but vacation pay etc. Good workers are hard to come by and a labourer can bring in $25/hr.. (Chopping wood, lawn care etc..) I have one guy who's been helping me for 5yrs+, no schooling, I pay him $30 (maybe $32), the same as I pay a 4th year that jumps in from time to time to fill in or help out. I feel like what I pay is high, but it's impossible to get good guys. 

My main guy/helper/friend can't do school but is solid. I know I can trust him in people's houses and he is unlikely to damage anything and cost me money. He's equally responsible for site safety etc and has as much responsibility as a 4th year or young jman. We also keep each other alive every day so I should probably pay him more!


----------



## Incognito

FishinElectrcian said:


> I guess the first question is what is journeyman rate in your area? Have a look at the classifieds and see what you can find.
> (50% 1st year, 60% 2nd, 70% 3rd, 80% 4th year)
> 
> Second question is what's your qualification level in terms of school?
> 
> I'm a small company, best as I can figure journeyman rate is $35-40/hr, without benefits. I pay myself $50/hr and bill out at $70 that is master electrician/ owner rates, headaches for free.
> 
> Based off that, I pay a starter $20/hr, no medical but vacation pay etc. Good workers are hard to come by and a labourer can bring in $25/hr.. (Chopping wood, lawn care etc..) I have one guy who's been helping me for 5yrs+, no schooling, I pay him $30 (maybe $32), the same as I pay a 4th year that jumps in from time to time to fill in or help out. I feel like what I pay is high, but it's impossible to get good guys.
> 
> My main guy/helper/friend can't do school but is solid. I know I can trust him in people's houses and he is unlikely to damage anything and cost me money. He's equally responsible for site safety etc and has as much responsibility as a 4th year or young jman. We also keep each other alive every day so I should probably pay him more!


In Ontario it is a little different. 5 years (9000 hrs) so five levels of pay and all electrical workers must be registered apprentices at journeyman.

Also school does not effect pay rate. Raise every 1800 hours, school completed or not, doesn’t matter.


----------



## Funkadelicfred

Incognito said:


> In Ontario it is a little different. 5 years (9000 hrs) so five levels of pay and all electrical workers must be registered apprentices at journeyman.
> 
> Also school does not effect pay rate. Raise every 1800 hours, school completed or not, doesn’t matter.


And really, unless you're in a union, nothing does. If someone's willing to pay you 20 bucks as a journeyman and you take it, there's nothing illegal about it.


----------



## Funkadelicfred

Cosmorok said:


> I'm in southwestern Ontario, small company, ~2700 hours, and I'll be starting intermediate at the end of October. 19$/hr


Man I need a raise. I'm in the same area and I've got almost triple the hours.


----------



## Incognito

Funkadelicfred said:


> And really, unless you're in a union, nothing does. If someone's willing to pay you 20 bucks as a journeyman and you take it, there's nothing illegal about it.


That's right. Although if you can find out what your boss does pay a journeyman, legally he has to pay you the percentage of that set by the ministry. 



And people say there is no use for unions anymore? But that's another topic for another thread:wink:


----------



## brian john

Navyguy said:


> I am what you call a "Living Wage Employer" (although not accredited as one).
> 
> Cheers
> John


I am a living wage employer as well they keep working and I let them live, stop working and well......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Fist of lightning

The local im in their current rates ibew upstate ny area 

1st year- 12 ph take home
Annuity- .50
Vacation .50 

2nd year- 17.50ph take home 
Annuity-. 50
Vacation -.50

3rd year 21.50ph take home 
Annuity 1.00
Vacation 1.00

4th year 25.50 take home 
Annuity 1.50
Vacation 1.50

5th year 30.00 ph 
Annuity 2.50
Vacation 2.50 

Journeyman 44 ph take home 
Annuity 5.00
Vacation 5.00

Pension works of a credit system .

How do these rates compare to other non union and union locals just curious .

I’m a 3rd year feel it’s a fair wage but could be higher can’t wait for that Jw pay but all good things come in time .

Keep up the good wrk everyone and hope we all get paid a good honest wage for a good 8 hour day


----------



## 0day

Funkadelicfred said:


> Hey fellow apprentices. Don't need your company name or your town but am wondering what year you guy's are and what you're making per hour to compare to. I feel I'm being underpaid but I can't tell without anyone else for comparison. Here's me
> 
> Rural Ontario
> ~7500 hours
> 18 bucks/hour
> No benefits


Damn buddy you need to join 353 or BUC get something loll cause 7500 hours @ 18$/hr with no benefits in Ontario isn't right. First thing Monday morning I say you slap your boss with a I QUIT right after. If your okay with commuting you shouldn't have a issue getting paid what you deserve which right now should be in the mid or high 30s.


----------



## 0day

Also for all apprentices in the GTA that are having troubles with getting into the IBEW 353 for what ever reason try getting into BUC. They have a electrical division and the pay is 2-3$ less than IBEW, top benefits and you also get a pension. It is better than nothing at least for now until you guys make it in. 

cheers!


----------



## Funkadelicfred

0day said:


> Damn buddy you need to join 353 or BUC get something loll cause 7500 hours @ 18$/hr with no benefits in Ontario isn't right. First thing Monday morning I say you slap your boss with a I QUIT right after. If your okay with commuting you shouldn't have a issue getting paid what you deserve which right now should be in the mid or high 30s.


I'm pretty far from Toronto though.


----------



## Ink&Brass

Here in Alberta first years were making about $18/hr for the last few years. As of late, many help-wanted ads are offering $15/hr (min. wage here now) for first years.

It's not looking fantastic up here. My employer has been paying a wage, based on the legislated apprentice-year percentage rates (50%, 60%, 70%, 80%), of a base journeyman rate of $36/hr, for the last 6 years. No Benefits. I am grateful, however, to have been employed over those years in our garbage economy.

Everything in AB is going up in price, except the price of my labour. :vs_laugh:


----------



## u2slow

Ink&Brass said:


> It's not looking fantastic up here. My employer has been paying a wage, based on the legislated apprentice-year percentage rates (50%, 60%, 70%, 80%), of a base journeyman rate of $36/hr, for the last 6 years. No Benefits.


On what sort of schedule? Mon-fri? or a 2week in/out?


----------



## brian john

Funkadelicfred said:


> Hey fellow apprentices. Don't need your company name or your town but am wondering what year you guy's are and what you're making per hour to compare to. I feel I'm being underpaid but I can't tell without anyone else for comparison. Here's me
> 
> Rural Ontario
> ~7500 hours
> 18 bucks/hour
> No benefits


49.5 years and make a decent wage.


----------



## Funkadelicfred

brian john said:


> 49.5 years and make a decent wage.


What?


----------



## Ink&Brass

u2slow said:


> On what sort of schedule? Mon-fri? or a 2week in/out?


Mon-Fri


----------



## brian john

Funkadelicfred said:


> What?


Can't be much clearer I have 49.5 years in the trade and make a decent wage.

Still learning.


----------



## Funkadelicfred

brian john said:


> Funkadelicfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be much clearer I have 49.5 years in the trade and make a decent wage.
> 
> Still learning.
Click to expand...

Yeah but this is in the apprentice forum I am well aware I make less than a journeyman


----------



## brian john

Funkadelicfred said:


> Yeah but this is in the apprentice forum I am well aware I make less than a journeyman


This is a forum for those working in the electrical trade and anyone can most here. I made a statement that had NOTHING TO DO with what you make.


----------



## nickelec

Here in NYC prevailing is about 125 hour for a journeyman 58 pH in check the rest is benies

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Martine

Funkadelicfred said:


> Yeah but this is in the apprentice forum I am well aware I make less than a journeyman


Trust me dude, this might be the apprentice section, but the advice from the journeymen is something you want. It’s insightful and useful, just let the man post


----------



## Martine

nickelec said:


> Here in NYC prevailing is about 125 hour for a journeyman 58 pH in check the rest is benies
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Also the price of a closet sized apartment costs 2000$ and my first born child


----------



## flyboy

Funkadelicfred said:


> Hey fellow *apprentices*. Don't need your company name or your town but am wondering what year you guy's are and what you're making per hour to compare to. I feel I'm being underpaid but I can't tell without anyone else for comparison. Here's me
> 
> Rural Ontario
> ~7500 hours
> 18 bucks/hour
> No benefits


We are a merit shop and start 1st year apprentices at $20/hr. They can get to $25 in the second year based on performance. Our journeyman are in the $40s + they get bonuses. 

Two weeks vacation first year, 7 holiday's + birthday, accrued personal/sick days and 401k with company match. Paid, structured training, tool program, uniforms, work boot allowance and company paid gym membership. 

Free healthy snacks, coffee, tea and bottled water at the shop and a brand new truck when you qualify. No layoffs. Guaranteed 40 hours a week. We have electricians that have been with us over 20 years. 



brian john said:


> 49.5 years and make a decent wage.


Be patient, some day you'll make the big bucks. As soon as you get through your apprenticeship. :biggrin:


----------



## nickelec

Martine said:


> Also the price of a closet sized apartment costs 2000$ and my first born child


In some areas sure

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Funkadelicfred

Martine said:


> Funkadelicfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but this is in the apprentice forum I am well aware I make less than a journeyman
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me dude, this might be the apprentice section, but the advice from the journeymen is something you want. Itâ€™️s insightful and useful, just let the man post
Click to expand...

Well yes I understand that but I made this post to find out what apprentices in similar positions are pulling for wages and his response really doesn't help anything.


----------



## bostonPedro

Look in to this site for some guidance 
https://ca.indeed.com/salaries/apprentice-electrician-Salaries,-Oshawa-ON

You can change the location for the area you are in. 
For example first year median salary in
Oshawa is $20.82 an hour MEETS national average
Toronto is $22.81 an hour which is 7 percent ABOVE the national average
Brampton is $25.27 an hour which is 18 percent ABOVE the national average
Trenton is $27.66 an hour which is 30 percent ABOVE the national average

While the average in Belwood is $17.17 per hour which is 20 percent BELOW the national average
Even worse is Georgina and Wesleyville which are both $15 an hour which is 30 percent BELOW the national average

Move to Trenton or Brampton


----------



## micromind

Not totally positive but I believe Union scale here in northern Nevada if $38/hr + about $8 in bennies. 

Non-Union is a bit less or about the same if you're better than most others.


----------



## brian john

flyboy said:


> W
> 
> 
> Be patient, someday you'll make the big bucks. As soon as you get through your apprenticeship. :biggrin:



The point he missed was at 49.5 years I may not be an apprentice I am still learning, I still get break for the guys (though I pick up the tab now), fetch material and clean up, whatever it takes.


----------



## flyboy

brian john said:


> The point he missed was at 49.5 years I may not be an apprentice I am still learning, I still get break for the guys (though I pick up the tab now), fetch material and clean up, whatever it takes.


That didn't get past me. Humility is definitely something a lot of apprentices need to learn 



Martine said:


> Trust me dude, this might be the apprentice section, but the advice from the journeymen is something you want. It’s insightful and useful, just let the man post


She get's it. She has it and will go a long way.


----------



## FishinElectrcian

Thanks @bostonPedro I was trying to figure out what the rates were on average and Indeed is awesome. My part time 4th year that helps out is turning Jman and I need to punch him a raise into the computer.. That confirms that $35/ hr is on point for pay rates in BC. $35 is slightly above national average, so that's a good marker to calculate what you could make as an apprentice.

Not looking to derail here.. But I want to say that's one thing I always enjoyed about the union, everyone gets paid the same and there's no negotiating your own deal..


----------



## MKF7

yeah $19 Is a second year rate (1800 - 3400 hours) plus full benefits package down here in toronto Local 353. Depending on living expenses in your area, that doesnt seem to be a competitive wage.


----------



## jarrydee

I make $18.50 and hour in Michigan. About to take my J-man test next month. This is not much money, and also I am in the USA... I am seeing now this is Canada, so sorry!


----------



## brian john

flyboy said:


> T
> 
> 
> She get's it. She has it and will go a long way.


She hangs with this crowd and holds her own she can and will go a long way.


----------



## HackWork

FishinElectrcian said:


> Not looking to derail here.. But I want to say that's one thing I always enjoyed about the union, everyone gets paid the same and there's no negotiating your own deal..


That's not completely true. The union rate is a minimum. Many of us have made our own deals.


----------



## brian john

FishinElectrcian said:


> T
> 
> Not looking to derail here.. But I want to say that's one thing I always enjoyed about the union, everyone gets paid the same and there's no negotiating your own deal..


It has its advantages but we have 100%+ employment and have had a call out to the hall a few guys and gals we have gotten are not worth apprentice pay, some show up look at the job and leave.

Had one show up (over a 30-mile commute) and ask if I work today do I get paid for the holiday, we had to explain no as the union has certain rules about qualifying and she did not qualify, she said I'll be back tomorrow and left. Shows up next day with a bucket with a cushion and would walk, sit, work, sit, talk, sit. I believe she is sitting at the hall now.


----------



## brian john

HackWork said:


> That's not completely true. The union rate is a minimum. Many of us have made our own deals.



Most of our regulars have their own deals, regarding pay, vacation, and holidays.


----------



## stiffneck

brian john said:


> It has its advantages but we have 100%+ employment and have had a call out to the hall a few *guys and gals we have gotten are not worth* apprentice pay, some show up look at the job and leave.
> 
> Had one show up (over a 30-mile commute) and ask if I work today do I get paid for the holiday, we had to explain no as the union has certain rules about qualifying and she did not qualify, she said I'll be back tomorrow and left. *Shows up next day with a bucket with a cushion and would walk, sit, work, sit, talk, sit*. I believe she is sitting at the hall now.


That's a shame, that these types of individuals get this kind of opportunity, when other good people have been given the middle finger.


----------



## u2slow

HackWork said:


> The union rate is a minimum. Many of us have made our own deals.


Since when? 4 years with IBEW and another 11 years in a different union.... no way. That would be cause for everyone getting a pay increase.


----------



## stiffneck

I'm civil service, so you can imagine the circus that takes place with our pay. Up...then Down... then back to court... then back up, but not all the way... back to court. I had no idea what I was getting into when I signed on years ago. For the moment, if you got over 20 years in, you are at top pay. Our new employees don't stick around long. Yuge shortages in all the trades. The Auto shop at the Airport is down +50%, so more and more vehicles get sent out.
A new trend here in St. Louis, the Cit-ay and county will advertise top pay, but then the new applicant finds out that no-one with 5-10-15-20+ years in has top pay. A few years ago I checked out St. Louis county traffic signal department. The add was decent money, but no one, including the supervisor was getting this much pay. FPN; All Missouri government workers are covered under the "Missouri Sunshine Law". So you can find out what someone makes per hour, or the year you checked. At one point, the local newspaper had every Missouri state, county, municipal employee's pay in eastern Missouri posted.


----------



## HackWork

u2slow said:


> Since when? 4 years with IBEW and another 11 years in a different union.... no way. That would be cause for everyone getting a pay increase.


Since always. 

I’m not sure of your other union, nor Canadian laws that might change things. But I’d be interested in seeing an American IBEW local collective bargaining agreement that limited my pay to a maximum amount.


----------



## Incognito

u2slow said:


> Since when? 4 years with IBEW and another 11 years in a different union.... no way. That would be cause for everyone getting a pay increase.


On large jobs sites everyone is just a number and minimums are the norm. 

Service guys who do on call, lead guys, Forman, managers, project managers etc, very often are getting more than their minimums either with more pay per hour or other ways like vehicle allowances, profit sharing etc.


----------



## Incognito

HackWork said:


> Since always.
> 
> I’m not sure of your other union, nor Canadian laws that might change things. But I’d be interested in seeing an American IBEW local collective bargaining agreement that limited my pay to a maximum amount.


No maximum amount on any Canadian IBEW agreements that I have seen


----------



## u2slow

HackWork said:


> Since always.
> 
> I’m not sure of your other union, nor Canadian laws that might change things.


Huh. I've never known any different. Have to look into where that comes from.

EDIT: Doesn't a single employer have to remunerate its guys of a given position the same rate?


----------



## HackWork

Incognito said:


> On large jobs sites everyone is just a number and minimums are the norm.
> 
> Service guys who do on call, lead guys, Forman, managers, project managers etc, very often are getting more than their minimums either with more pay per hour or other ways like vehicle allowances, profit sharing etc.


In addition to a company vehicle and gas card and paid vacation, the most common way I was paid extra was to be given a set amount of extra hours per week.


----------



## HackWork

u2slow said:


> Huh. I've never known any different. Have to look into where that comes from.
> 
> EDIT: Doesn't a single employer have to remunerate its guys of a given position the same rate?


Well you said you’ve only been in for four years, so you’re not in the position to make deals. I assume you also never read your collective bargaining agreement and looked for restrictions on compensation.

No, they don’t have to pay the same rate. They have to pay the minimum rate.


----------



## Incognito

HackWork said:


> In addition to a company vehicle and gas card and paid vacation, the most common way I was paid extra was to be given a set amount of extra hours per week.


One union EC I worked for did that often. They didn’t like to give out the foreman rate, especially for jobs with only a few guys. (Our agreement was four or more workers to get the foreman rate) They would give the “lead man” 4 extra hours a week to run the job plus a vehicle, phone and a gas card.


----------



## u2slow

HackWork said:


> Well you said you’ve only been in for four years, so you’re not in the position to make deals. I assume you also never read your collective bargaining agreement and looked for restrictions on compensation.
> 
> No, they don’t have to pay the same rate. They have to pay the minimum rate.


Forget the maximum/restriction part... my point was the wage equality.

My current union is insistent on the same pay for same jobs, across the company. If you want to take an exempt position (management) then you can make deals... at your own risk.


----------



## HackWork

u2slow said:


> Forget the maximum/restriction part... my point was the wage equality.
> 
> My current union is insistent on the same pay for same jobs, across the company. If you want to take an exempt position (management) then you can make deals... at your own risk.


It sounds like you’re speaking based on gossip and assumption, not your actual agreement or bylaws.


----------



## Incognito

u2slow said:


> Forget the maximum/restriction part... my point was the wage equality.
> 
> My current union is insistent on the same pay for same jobs, across the company. If you want to take an exempt position (management) then you can make deals... at your own risk.


What union is it your with now? What are their rules for foremen? Like how many workers does there have to be before someone has to be made foreman and paid more? And how much more is it?

Let’s say it’s four workers, now what about a small job where there is only three? You can pretty much guarantee one of those workers is getting compensated somehow to run that small job even though they are not a foreman.


----------



## u2slow

HackWork said:


> It sounds like you’re speaking based on gossip and assumption, not your actual agreement or bylaws.


No. The rate is the rate for us. 



> 00.00 - Rates of Pay
> (a) An employee shall be paid in accordance with
> Appendix C.





Incognito said:


> What union is it your with now? What are their rules for foremen? Like how many workers does there have to be before someone has to be made foreman and paid more? And how much more is it?
> 
> Let’s say it’s four workers, now what about a small job where there is only three? You can pretty much guarantee one of those workers is getting compensated somehow to run that small job even though they are not a foreman.


I'd rather not say. It is transportation industry - not construction. Lots of job ranks. The top level(s) are union-exempt. If a ticketed tradesman holds a '??? Department Chargehand' position he gets a higher rate (about $4/h more) than a regular J-man all the time. A qualified & approved J-man might get to fill in for the chargehand (say he's on vacation) and make the higher rate.

When I was at my last IBEW job (2006?) the B foreman on this substation job did get his rate, but he was also expected to be the first on the job and last leaving each day, plus daily admin work. He argued that was an ~8.5hr day instead of 8. He was told that was why he was getting the B rate. lain: Not only that, but somehow they had deemed this job non-industrial, so it was paid at resi rates. I also got nothing extra for my first aid ticket - only the privilege to work this job.

I have friends/family in union construction and things don't sound like they've changed much. I get the feeling things are little 'tight' out west here.


----------



## brian john

Our foremen get holidays, vacation, over scale, gas card, truck, and Boku overtime and the OT has been there for those that want if, for 34 years, it seems someone always has a weekend late evening problem.


----------



## brian john

u2slow said:


> No. The rate is the rate for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not say. *It is transportation industry* - not construction. Lots of job ranks. The top level(s) are union-exempt. If a ticketed tradesman holds a '??? Department Chargehand' position he gets a higher rate (about $4/h more) than a regular J-man all the time. A qualified & approved J-man might get to fill in for the chargehand (say he's on vacation) and make the higher rate.
> 
> .


Is this for a quais government transportation union? Because from my experience (which is extensive) one benefit they get is getting paid 40 hours for 8-12 hours work a week.


----------



## u2slow

brian john said:


> Because from my experience (which is extensive) one benefit they get is getting paid 40 hours for 8-12 hours work a week.


I don't really know how the 40hr/week guys operate. I'm on the rotating shift work side.


----------



## Incognito

u2slow said:


> .
> 
> When I was at my last IBEW job (2006?) the B foreman on this substation job did get his rate, but he was also expected to be the first on the job and last leaving each day, plus daily admin work. He argued that was an ~8.5hr day instead of 8. He was told that was why he was getting the B rate. lain:


Did he talk to the hall about it because that is not expected, you get paid for what you do in the least and are not expected to work for free just because you get a higher rate.


Yes some contractors will bend the rules and try and get more from a worker. The problem is some guys will do it and it ruins it for everyone else. All that foreman had to do was call the hall for confirmation and he and that contractor would have been told the actual rules.


----------



## u2slow

Not sure where he got to on it. He got frustrated and went back to Ontario.


----------



## Sayantan

Funkadelicfred said:


> Hey fellow apprentices. Don't need your company name or your town but am wondering what year you guy's are and what you're making per hour to compare to. I feel I'm being underpaid but I can't tell without anyone else for comparison. Here's me
> 
> 
> 
> Rural Ontario
> 
> ~7500 hours
> 
> 18 bucks/hour
> 
> No benefits




Be grateful lol.. i am getting paid 15/hr and i am in the Toronto area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinElectrcian

Our foreman in the hall used to get an extra 1 or 2 hrs every day OT for "job planning" that used to help up their income but they were payed union scale. Depends on the company but I never heard of someone getting more unless they were a superintendent.. Which was no longer a union position.

Vehicles and gas are a good perk because it's 100 percent deductible for the company and harder to tax the guys on.


----------



## Incognito

FishinElectrcian said:


> Our foreman in the hall used to get an extra 1 or 2 hrs every day OT for "job planning" that used to help up their income but they were payed union scale. Depends on the company but I never heard of someone getting more unless they were a superintendent.. Which was no longer a union position.
> 
> Vehicles and gas are a good perk because it's 100 percent deductible for the company and harder to tax the guys on.


Many guys get more than the scale, they just keep it to themselves.


----------



## Funkadelicfred

Sayantan said:


> Be grateful lol.. i am getting paid 15/hr and i am in the Toronto area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many hours you got?


----------



## jarrydee

brian john said:


> Our foremen get holidays, vacation, over scale, gas card, truck, and Boku overtime and the OT has been there for those that want if, for 34 years, it seems someone always has a weekend late evening problem.


Everyone in our small company gets the stuff you just mentioned, non union. I only been there 3 weeks, my birthday was yesterday and I got it off PAID! great company!


----------



## Incognito

jarrydee said:


> Everyone in our small company gets the stuff you just mentioned, non union. I only been there 3 weeks, my birthday was yesterday and I got it off PAID! great company!


Pension? Benefits?


----------



## brian john

jarrydee said:


> Everyone in our small company gets the stuff you just mentioned, non union. I only been there 3 weeks, my birthday was yesterday and I got it off PAID! great company!


Some companies do care about their workers.


----------



## phamousgrey

lmfao, sorry, to interject. . . when i started as an apprentice 1st yr, i was making 10 bux an hour. it increased incrementaly, but when i quit after my apprenticeship was done, i was only making 20 bux and hour [after 8500-9000 hrs]. of course thats just where i live and what i guess my boss was charging customers[ ie low ballin' etc] i honestly dont know.


----------



## Sayantan

Funkadelicfred said:


> How many hours you got?




I am a first year  so around like 400 maybe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funkadelicfred

Sayantan said:


> Funkadelicfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many hours you got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a first year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so around like 400 maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah that's standard first year wages that's what I made as a first year but I'm a 4th year now so I should be way higher than that.


----------



## jarrydee

Incognito said:


> Pension? Benefits?


After 90 days, yes


----------



## jarrydee

phamousgrey said:


> lmfao, sorry, to interject. . . when i started as an apprentice 1st yr, i was making 10 bux an hour. it increased incrementaly, but when i quit after my apprenticeship was done, i was only making 20 bux and hour [after 8500-9000 hrs]. of course thats just where i live and what i guess my boss was charging customers[ ie low ballin' etc] i honestly dont know.


I'm taking my Jman test end of Nov. and I am only making 18.50... It will shot up after I pass my test, but you were still making more than I ma now.


----------



## phamousgrey

yeah, i see now. sorry, $hit wages suck, especially probably where you live and work. my whole 20bux n hr at the time was considerably more than what you make at the moment for reasons i dont wish to discuss. but i feel ya man. 



As a journeyman now though, [self-employed] i charge 40bux n hour base rate for anything ; from being called to flip a switch, to screwing in a light bulb for some ppl who cant be bothered to. The price goes up from there depending on how much it inconviences my schedule etc.


----------



## Navyguy

At $40 per hour, that is a race to the bottom for a contractor.

Cheers
John


----------



## emtnut

Navyguy said:


> At $40 per hour, that is a race to the bottom for a contractor.
> 
> Cheers
> John


That's putting it nicely :vs_laugh:

You can get a lot more than that, and with bennies working for the man.


----------



## Incognito

phamousgrey said:


> yeah, i see now. sorry, $hit wages suck, especially probably where you live and work. my whole 20bux n hr at the time was considerably more than what you make at the moment for reasons i dont wish to discuss. but i feel ya man.
> 
> 
> 
> As a journeyman now though, [self-employed] i charge 40bux n hour base rate for anything ; from being called to flip a switch, to screwing in a light bulb for some ppl who cant be bothered to. The price goes up from there depending on how much it inconviences my schedule etc.


Self employed as in a contractor?

Is that the wage you pay yourself or is that your charge out rate?


----------

